

Show HN: The Keyword Butler - jurgenwerk
http://www.keyword-butler.com/

======
Johnyma22
Not saying it isn't but curious how this is different / better than Google
Alerts?

~~~
jurgenwerk
You can narrow your search scope to specific URLs, and assign different
tags/keywords for each individual target.

